# Convert text-based files into .mp3 and .wav foramt audiobooks



## yiouyio (Nov 15, 2009)

If you could convert your files such as files with format of .txt, .rtr, .doc and .htm into audiobooks in .mp3 or .wav format, then you can  listen to them with a MP3 player while walking, jogging or commuting to work. That's a very cool and creative idea. The following is the solution.

To do this, all we need is to download and install a text-to-speech freeware Panopreter on our computer with OS Windows XP, VISTA and 7,  VISTA and 7 are recommended, because of the improvement of the sound quality of the voice of Microsoft Anna, the Microsoft's default text-to-speech voice on the two OSes. If your Windows OS is XP, you'd better install a third party voice.

1. Run panopreter first, select the speech mode by clicking "Read file" radio button on the up-left corner, then click the "Add" button to add your files, and "Delete" button to remove the file. you can add multiple files here.

*www.panopreter.com/images/up_leftpart.png

2. Select the language from the language list window,                  the language you select must be the same as that of the file(s), otherwise the speech will not be                  what you want to hear. The default selected language is US English.

3. Select the   text-to-speech voice to read the file(s), the default text-to-speech voice 
for US English on Windows Vista and 7 is Microsoft Anna, and Microsoft Sam on Windows XP.

4. Click "Save to audio" button, panopreter begins to convert the files into .wav and mp3 files. Click "Speak" button, it will read aloud, you can adjust the volume and rate.

This is a very healthy way to most computer users, your eyes get released. To students, it's a language learning tool too, any words you don't know how to pronounce, it will  read it correctly for you. By the way, all the reading are in natural voice, not robotic voice.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah, the sound of this 

Anna is better. But it cannot read pdf files.


----------



## yiouyio (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, voice of Microsoft Anna on Windows Vista/7 is better than that of Sam on Windows XP.

I use the free edition of Panopreter, however Panopreter Plus can read PDF file.


----------

